# Gallery Update



## Orrin

My gallery at  Orrin's Photo Gallery has been taken off-line.
I have removed the entire website and given up the domain name!


----------



## KmH

When were the National Air Race photos shot?

I would recommend changing the Font on your title page to a more readable font and a somewhat lower contrast and less bright color while also reducing the density of the drop shadow.


----------



## Orrin

KmH said:


> When were the National Air Race photos shot?
> .



I've been going to the Reno Air Races every year since 2005. The images were
culled from various years!


----------



## KmH

I suspected that was the case.


----------



## Orrin

I have also included a page of photo-related links on the site. You might find them usefull.

Photo Related Links


----------



## Photoboothto

Hey,

I like the photo's but the website doesn't do them justice as they belong on a better looking site. I would suggest using a simple website maker like wix or weebly yo create a more modern sleek looking site and steer away from grey as the background normally and off white works best. 

That's my opinion on the site itself but the pictures are great just need to be presented better  

All the best!


----------



## Orrin

I am over 80... I LIKE gray!


----------



## Orrin

My gallery at Orrin's Photo Gallery has been taken off-line.
I have removed the entire website and given up the domain name!


----------

